# Bioshock movie thread



## batanga (May 22, 2008)

Everyone probably knows it's set to come out sometime and Gore Verbinski is directing.

You think it'll succeed? I hope so. They better not fuck the little sisters


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2008)

Hmmm...

Reminds me of another prospective movie event.

Was set in space, incredibly popular, if I remember.  Giant Cyborg Marine, lots of aliens, death, destruction, pestilence.  Was supposed to be one of the biggest movies ever, I think Peter Jackson was developing it...  what was it?


----------



## Ziko (May 22, 2008)

Well, the story is good, the effects are doable.
Yeah, I think this might work out!


----------



## batanga (May 22, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Reminds me of another prospective movie event.
> 
> Was set in space, incredibly popular, if I remember.  Giant Cyborg Marine, lots of aliens, death, destruction, pestilence.  Was supposed to be one of the biggest movies ever, I think Peter Jackson was developing it...  what was it?



Haze


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2008)

batanga said:


> Haze



What? 

However, since I like Bioshock so much, it warrants a serious post:

If done correctly (you know, not like Resident Evil), this movie could kick so much ass it'd nearly be illegal.  The game itself had more cinematic atmosphere than a lot of movies these days, and the macabre storytelling, again, correctly done, would make for one of the best movies ever.  Yeah.


----------



## batanga (May 22, 2008)

And sound design must be done correctly, or it will suck. Sounds were a huge part of the experience.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2008)

The whole atmosphere has to be impeccable.

The game was all atmosphere; the rest was secondary.  

It set up a (applying suspension of disbelief) realistic world that many of us could not only relate to, but also see mirrored in our own societies.  However, I do think that fitting the imense subplots and subtext of the game into 2 hours would be a daunting task.


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2008)

Gonna suck like the game.


----------



## Morwain (May 22, 2008)

.....The Game was fun but, not so sure about a movie....


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Gonna suck like the game.


 
Thank you for the blistering insight.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Thank you for the blistering insight.



Welcome  I mean i haven't seen a movie based off a game that's been good yet anyway


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2008)

wasnt halo supposed to come out with peter jackson as director, i'll believe this when i see


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 23, 2008)

The entire time I was playin the game all I could think about is how creepy of a movie it could make. Its just as Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said, it could be nearly amazing if done right.


----------



## Regner (May 23, 2008)

Previous Video games to Movie adaptations:

Mortal Kombat-Not bad, subsequent sequels were awful
Street Fighter- The one w/ Van Damme sucked hard
Wing Commander- Phail.
Doom- Ridiculously bad
Resident Evil Series- Terrible, don't know how they managed to make more than one
Silent Hill- Had Potential, but still managed to suck overall.
Dead or Alive- B movie direct to videoatrocity.


Upcoming Video Game to Big Screen Adaptations
Bioshock
Prince of Persia
Halo
Castlevania
Street Fighter (again)

I hope all these will end up being good.  From the current trend though, I wouldn't be surprised if all of these end up terrible.  Hopefully Peter Jackson will do a good job with Halo.


----------



## batanga (May 23, 2008)

Halo is on indefinite hold and most likely won't happen anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

I'm anticipating this greatly.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 23, 2008)

Honestly, I had no idea this was even thought of. It sounds like a good idea, indeed.
I think it'd succeed.
I'd watch it, considering how much I enjoyed the game. 

I hope to see it out sometime soon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2008)

batanga said:


> Halo is on indefinite hold and most likely won't happen anytime soon, if ever.



thats the reason i doubt this will happen, halo had a bigger fan base to work with and it could even appeal to people unfamiliar with the game 
plus peter jackson is a better and bigger name than gore, and halo 3 came out fairly recently to reenergize people , and its still shevled
so i doubt this bio shock movie will go forward, especially if its gonna have a budget in the 100s of million dollars


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2008)

I like Silent Hill and RE 1 as movies, as well as the first Mortal Kombat. But I don't think they will pull this movie off, just what I think. I really didn't find Bioshock that great in the first place, it looks good but the story and game was kind of lackluster and I found myself wanting to play something else pretty quick.


----------



## Nash (May 24, 2008)

Since the movie is in good hands I can easily see it as being an excellent and successful film. Just look at Gore Verbinski's past movies; Pirates of the Caribbean, The Weather Man or The Mexican


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 26, 2008)

Oh wow, I didn't even look at the director out of fear. I actually really liked The Weather Man, spoke leagues to me. Pirates speaks for itself and shows that he could possibly handle the atmosphere...


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 26, 2008)

Bioshock hopefully won't turn out like Resident Evil, or I'll be damned.


----------



## Starrk (May 26, 2008)

batanga said:


> Everyone probably knows it's set to come out sometime and Gore Verbinski is directing.
> 
> You think it'll succeed? I hope so. They better not *fuck the little sisters*



Ok...going to another thread...


----------



## Captain Gir (May 27, 2008)

lets see how this goes...im actually kindof optimistic about it, but again, we'll see


----------



## killinspree42099 (May 28, 2008)

i thought the game was boring


----------



## Tabris (Jul 10, 2008)

I desperately hope they'll be able to pull the movie off.
However, as spoken by the late Sander Cohen, "There will always be doubters."


----------



## DELAHK (Sep 30, 2008)

Since I finished the game, I been waiting for this...

They better do a respectable job. The have plenty of good material to do something awesome.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 30, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like Silent Hill and RE 1 as movies, as well as the first Mortal Kombat. But I don't think they will pull this movie off, just what I think. I really didn't find Bioshock that great in the first place, it looks good but the story and game was kind of lackluster and I found myself wanting to play something else pretty quick.



I loved Silent Hill as well as the first Resident Evil movie. It's when the RE sequel came out that the shit hit the fan. Turned into a super thriller comedy. The first MK could be cheesy at certain points, but it was good. 

Doom didn't take itself seriously. That's what I got from it, it was decent.

This movie would have to be 2:30ish and have some clever plot pacing. Not every zone/person from the game would make it to the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2008)

> as well as the first Resident Evil movie. It's when the RE sequel came out that the shit hit the fan



RE was awful, the sequels are actually better.

Doom was just


----------



## DominusDeus (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope a Halo movie is eventually made. It would be best to split the book "The Fall of Reach" into two movies, with bits and pieces of "Contact Harvest" in both, then the third movie being Contact Harvest.

The next two movies (4 and 5) could "The Flood" and "First Strike".

"Ghosts of Onyx" would be a fun movie as well, and potentially "The Cole Protocol", depending on how good that book is. But of all the books out so far, the only one I can see having enough material for two 2hr movies is "The Fall of Reach". First movie stopping when John gets his first MJOLNIR armor, 2nd movie stopping when they arrive at the first Halo.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 30, 2008)

I really hope that they don't make a movie adaptation of DMC, as much as it sounds good on paper, practical use is..well, another story.


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Gonna suck like the game.



Thank you for your sparkling opinion. Please, don't be afraid to say things like this in the future for fear of shitting up the conversation, we appreciate the lack of content your post truly brings to the Table. Truly.

As for the movie. I'll hold my opinion until I see a trailer, the steampunk atmosphere has to be done in such a faithfully way that anything less than perfection might ruin the experience for me. Still, awesome premise for a movie.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 30, 2008)

They should do a System Shock 2 Movie, just to piss people off.


----------



## DYsao (Oct 1, 2008)

cool i didn't know they were coming out with bioshock but the game was pretty creepy so i guess the movie would be more horrorish ya know so yea maybe i could watch it


----------



## Jotun (Oct 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> RE was awful, the sequels are actually better.
> 
> Doom was just



I really hope your joking about the RE bit.

The sequels sucked ass. More martial arts, jokes, and the zombies started to look lame. The zombies in the third movie were terrible.

The first movie was close to the actual game and it worked as a standalone movie as well. 


> They should do a System Shock 2 Movie, just to piss people off.



I'd watch it D:


----------



## Taffer (Oct 2, 2008)

Just go to the director and say

'*would you kindly* make this film the best piece of work you've ever done'.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 3, 2008)

pfft. this is old news to me (thank you game informer)
lets hope verbinski pulls this off good
lol i forgot he did the pirates movies


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 3, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They should do a System Shock 2 Movie, just to piss people off.



Ooh, that's a low blow.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 3, 2008)

I just hope they stick to the same plot the game had. Sure, they have to take away alot, but please for the love of god..Don't add anything stupid..


----------

